# Rare Ford Ferguson Photos



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

This is an eBay link. The advertiser is listing 36 RARE FORD FERGUSON DEALER PHOTOS that I thought the Ferguson owners here might like to see.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks John thats allot of old pictures. I saved a few of them myself because i like old tractor photos.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

great photos John... Very rare and an excellent reminder of an era gone by.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks John...what a great walk back into yesteryear:thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great find, John. I really like to look at old pics. Especially those types. One of the "big shots" kind of looks like Harry Truman.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I just gathered all the pics. Saved a few bucks I think.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I just gathered all the pics. Saved a few bucks I think.  *



I did the same thing Mow


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I did the same thing Mow *


Great minds think alike. Especially when it's free.


----------

